# Anyone heard of this?



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I have found some nice "screen" type dividers, but I would really like to use glass.

I am taking a 55g and a 200g and want to divide them up so that I can have numerous species in one tank, without the worry of cross breeding.

Anyone heard of any type of holder that would hold the glass in place?

I hope this question makes sense?!?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> I have found some nice "screen" type dividers, but I would really like to use glass.
> 
> I am taking a 55g and a 200g and want to divide them up so that I can have numerous species in one tank, without the worry of cross breeding.
> 
> ...


Use acrylic and suction cups.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

so what happens when you get cross breeding? mule frogs (sterile)? or is it like betta and guppies where you end up with fugly fry when you cross varieties.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

What reptiles were you planning on housing in the same aquarium?

Generally, fear of cross-breeding isn't so much the issue so much as the exchange of pathogens, differences in environmental conditions, and predation.

I've kept alot of frogs but I've never kept dart frogs. I would guess it might be able to be done. A screen might be better than a sheet of glass because it allows for greater air circulation.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> What reptiles were you planning on housing in the same aquarium?
> 
> Generally, fear of cross-breeding isn't so much the issue so much as the exchange of pathogens, differences in environmental conditions, and predation.
> 
> I've kept alot of frogs but I've never kept dart frogs. I would guess it might be able to be done. A screen might be better than a sheet of glass because it allows for greater air circulation.


The reps I would have in the same tank would be various types of dart frogs. I am told that I could keep them in the tank all together without the dividers...but I am leary of doing that. They said they would not cross breed, but I am not convinced.

I thought the screen would alllow for better ventilation but I am concerned about moss growth on the screen. I guess it would not be that bad, but it will be sumberged in the substrate so it is not something I would want to take out very often.

I figured that the glass could be cleaned with a scraper, but then I am dealing with ventilation problems. I will probably go with the screen.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i wouldent divide up the 200 and id put like anoles tree frogs toad and a lot of little things and make it like dirt ground but give other reptiles places to climb 
its your choice but thats personally what id do


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> What reptiles were you planning on housing in the same aquarium?
> 
> Generally, fear of cross-breeding isn't so much the issue so much as the exchange of pathogens, differences in environmental conditions, and predation.
> 
> I've kept alot of frogs but I've never kept dart frogs. I would guess it might be able to be done. A screen might be better than a sheet of glass because it allows for greater air circulation.


The reps I would have in the same tank would be various types of dart frogs. I am told that I could keep them in the tank all together without the dividers...but I am leary of doing that. They said they would not cross breed, but I am not convinced.

I thought the screen would alllow for better ventilation but I am concerned about moss growth on the screen. I guess it would not be that bad, but it will be sumberged in the substrate so it is not something I would want to take out very often.

I figured that the glass could be cleaned with a scraper, but then I am dealing with ventilation problems. I will probably go with the screen.
[/quote]

divide it up just 2 put in diff types of dart frogs who cares if they cross breed u may end up with another colour of dart frog why go thought all the hassel of dividing it up wen there is no need this is just stupid


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you used plexiglass it would be easy to drill to create holes for ventilation, but small enough so that the frogs wouldn't be able to get through.

Where are you getting the info on the cross breeding thing?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> If you used plexiglass it would be easy to drill to create holes for ventilation, but small enough so that the frogs wouldn't be able to get through.
> 
> Where are you getting the info on the cross breeding thing?


Good idea on the plexiglass...but I need a way to fix it to the glass front and back...that is why I am looking all over for some kind of slotted holder that suction cups onto the glass.

Regarding the cross breeding...someone mentioned it on another site. And I personally thought they were full of huey...but I wanted to ask here first. Check out my other thread on this...

Thanks Mettle and everyone else!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Hello again Jeff...I solve this problem with glass.
You can take your measurements (be PRECISE) and set a piece inside the tank at a diagonal and then fix it horizontally until it is in place, then I use aquarium silicone sealant to keep it in place.
I avoid water circulation problems at the bottom, and air circulation problems at the top by ordering the glass with holes drilled in it. I also have the glass temepered (obviously after they drill the holes)...I run UG filtration in all my smaller frog tanks to generate the waterfalls and small pools in their enclosures (small powerhead works as a pump) in the larger divided tanks I have tanks with drilled bottoms so that the systems are plumbed into a wet/dry and run into the tanks for their water falls, etc..

Have fun!


----------

